# Review : Samsung Galaxy S6 - The Best Samsung That Money Can Buy!



## anmolksharma (Jul 6, 2015)

*Pros:* Looks, Build Quality, Power & Performance, Camera, Screen
*Cons:* No SD Card support, Battery life, Initially launched at exorbitant pricing - now rectified.

*i.imgur.com/KCzBNjK.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/5NJ61OK.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/Q3EkVkX.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/AGERizI.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/eKKh0hi.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/1jn8dp7.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/yNOAzdV.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/yDpMYUo.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/IdsWhUY.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/bMhba8M.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/2MQd08b.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/SnjAHCg.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/SWzZjks.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/ipChKqN.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/JVCvomF.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/RGfdody.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/bPCZ4yd.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/vB1Mvge.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/uXt39UE.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/50vuYau.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/Z4OjF8V.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/FKZEakX.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/LfQzDaK.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/5arzEMp.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/btCba6j.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/TEgLiom.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/mULUXrK.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/RhEEUMX.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/znS0pxS.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/qCGQKxj.jpg 

The Samsung Galaxy S6 has been launched in India in April 2015 and now priced at 40,000. The flag-ship model from the Korean giant is the world's most powerful phone available till date. S6 is powered by Exynos 7420 Quad-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A53 & Quad-core 2.1 GHz Cortex-A57 Processors, 3 GB RAM, Mali-T760MP8 GPU, 32/64 GB Internal memory, 16 MP Primary camera, 5 MP Secondary camera, 5.1 inches Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, and Android 5.1 Lollipop operating system coupled with Samsung TouchWiz UI.

*Prologue*

I have done reviews of many Samsung Phones including the Note 3, Note 2, Galaxy Grand, Galaxy Grand 2, S4, Galaxy Core etc. Out of all those phones, Galaxy S6 is one of the best offering from Samsung till date. Mobile smartphone market is growing day by day, the competition is fierce. From local players, to Chinese to well known established old players - all are trying their best to catch the attention of the consumers. Exactly two years back when I was reviewing Galaxy S4, I had this thought in mind that Samsung did too little to differentiate its flagship devices aling with its regular range of smartphones but with S6 they have crafted a wonderful phone that money can buy at the time of writing this text. Read on to find out more.

*Screen & Build Quality*

Grab a S6 in your hands and you will be astonished by it's lightness & build quality. Weighing just 138 grams is simply amazing for a 5.1 inch flagship smartphone. The Samsung Galaxy S6 has brilliant build quality. Unlikely its predecessors, Samsung has genuinely made this device more premium yet superior in terms of build quality. The phone boundary edges are designed with silver chrome finish which makes the phone looks elegant. The back is sealed and made up of high grade glossy and laminated plastic panel. The rear camera panel is protruding though which is prone to severe scratches if handles improperly without a case.

Galaxy S6 sports a 5.1 inches super AMOLED capacitive multi-touchscreen, 16M colors offering resolution 1440 x 2560 pixels (~577 ppi pixel density) with Corning Gorilla Glass 4 protection. Screen quality is awesome with nice color and contrast levels. The screen is easy on eyes and watching movies, photos, videos and reading text is delightful experience. Above the screen panel, a 5 MP secondary camera is integrated along with couple of sensors.

*Camera, Buttons & Call/Audio Quality*

Samsung Galaxy S6 leaps a step further by introducing a 16 MP best in class primary camera which produces excellent quality photographs. Photo resolution results in 2988 x 5312 pixels. The camera is bundled with features including optical image stabilization, autofocus, LED flash, Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, Auto HDR, panorama and many other modes. S6's camera can record videos in various settings & modes - 2160p@30fps, 1080p@60fps, 720p@120fps, It features HDR, dual-video recording as well. Image quality is brilliant and satisfies the photographer in you.
The secondary 5 MP front camera can also record videos at 1440p@30fps including dual video call, Auto HDR.

Samsung Galaxy S6 has a physical menu button placed just below the screen along with on screen navigation and back buttons. The volume control buttons are on left side of the phone and the phone lock/unlock/power button is on the right side. The sim card slot is also placed on the right hand side. Along with the conventional buttons we have a power cum usb outlet and a 3.5 mm audio jack. Button quality is solid and premium and hopefully will withstand long time of use. The push in type ear phones which comes with S6 offers brilliant sound quality. Call and overall audio quality is also decent. However, dual stereo speakers are still desired for overall enhancing multimedia experience.

*OS/Performance and Battery*

The Samsung Galaxy S6 has been rated as the most powerful smartphone available till date leaving behind iPhone 6 which stands at number 3 position. The mighty S6 has been powered by  Exynos 7420 Quad-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A53 & Quad-core 2.1 GHz Cortex-A57 Processors, 3 GB RAM, Mali-T760MP8 GPU, 32/64 GB Internal memory, and Android 5.1 Lollipop operating system coupled with Samsung TouchWiz UI. Performance wise, this phone is a monster. With a flick of touch the app launches in no time. Responsiveness while switching between the apps is amazing. With 3 GB RAM there is ample of room for apps to be loaded. However, with phones like Asus Zenphone 2 pricing under 20k offering 4 GB RAM, there could have been scope of improvement. It also lacks an external SD card support.

Samsung Galaxy S6 will easily outperform any other phone in the segment as far as the performance is concerned. All apps, heavy gaming is delightfully handles by the powerful exynos chipset. The Samsung Galaxy S6 comes preloaded with Android OS, v5.0.2 Lollipop which is  upgradable to v5.1.1 Lollipop. Thankfully, the typical TouchWiz UI looks and feels more refined on S6. It comes preloaded with plenty of Samsung Proprietary apps like S-health, S-planner, microsoft apps etc. S6 has lots of sensors including Proximity Sensor, Geo-magnetic, RGB Ambient Light Sensor, Heart Rate Monitor, Hall Sensor, Barometer, Accelerometer, Gyroscope, Finger Scanner etc. We haven't tested the device and apps for these sensors like for health monitoring  & heart rate monitoring etc. The Samsung Galaxy S6 has been powered by a  Non-removable Li-Ion 2550 mAh battery. The capacity of the battery though looks small on the paper but in real world it provides sufficient backup to last whole day. The Exynos chipset is powerful yet energy efficient. However, with great processing power capabilities of this phone, S6 deserves a slightly big battery. Samsung provides 1 year manufacturer warranty for Phone and 6 months warranty for in the box accessories.

*Verdict*

At Rs. 40,000 Samsung Galaxy S6 is one value for money and powerful flagship smartphone that money can buy at this very moment. It is brilliantly power packed with features and now priced reasonably as well. A big thumbs up for Samsung Galaxy S6.

*Ratings (out of 5 stars)*

Build Quality *****
Screen *****
Camera *****
Performance *****
Value for Money ****

Overall *****

*Specs at a glance*

_Screen_
5.1 inches super AMOLED capacitive multi-touchscreen, 16M colors offering resolution 1440 x 2560 pixels (~577 ppi pixel density) with Corning Gorilla Glass 4 protection

_Processor&GPU_
Exynos 7420 Quad-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A53 & Quad-core 2.1 GHz Cortex-A57 processor
Mali-T760MP8 GPU

_RAM_
3 GB RAM

_Storage_
32/64 GB Internal memory

_Camera_
16 MP Primary camera + 5 MP Secondary camera

_Battery_
Li-Ion 2550 mAh battery

_OS_
Android 5.0.2 Lollipop

_Dimensions_
143.4 x 70.5 x 6.8 mm

_Weight_
138 grams

- - - Updated - - -

Someone please guide how to insert images here that I have uploaded on imgur.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2015)

Check the tags used, I have updated your post.

Also, resize your images.


----------

